# Can Dhoni be trusted for future success as captain?



## speedyguy (Mar 4, 2009)

He is rulling since hes stepped into the captain shoes of indian team. And since the day he came as wicket keeper batsmen hes been in good form with sevral knocks including a 183 n.o. Has broken several records and has reached 1st ranking world wide in quite a short time. So far he has been the most succesful captain for india but theres still long time to go now. His batting style looks edgy although he manages to get runs at much slower rate than earlier since he has become skipper. But still manages to hold a decent knock even coming 3-5th down the order.

Do you think he should stay as captain and will he find success to indian team in future?


----------



## escape7 (Mar 4, 2009)

Obviously. The team has never been in such a form ever before.


----------



## victor_rambo (Mar 4, 2009)

In real life, there is nothing called as 'guarantee' or 'warranty'. Anything and everything will fail at somepoint of time. I don't know why people keep questioning this basic rule of nature.

Also, it depends upon how long is your 'future'.


----------



## pr.itdude (Mar 4, 2009)

its cricket......
nd anything can happen in that.......nd no one knows wats gonna to happen in future......!!!

but yes, dhoni is the captain cool in present.......nd gave back the fighting spirit which was started by ganguly....!!!!
in present scenario, he deserves this posn.


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 4, 2009)

there is indeed nuttin called guarantee or warranty....but the question is about "trust" not warranty of dhoni.....i guess!!!

and yes trust does exist in the game....its on trust only if dhoni will be the captain...and that trust is becoz of his current form as batsmen/captain/keeper.....and expectations derived from that....
there are still a number of critics that exist fr him...like he is edgy in batting, a bit too fast n furios wit decisions...so far he has been answering his critics well....esp to ravi shastri who sed dhoni cant captain the next moment he won his team a world cup T20 aftr humilating defeat in world cup the same year wit dravid as captain...hope m more clear now! thank u

ps: and for ppl who think it cant be judged or cant say anything abt cricket....there still an option exists for them....the last one

Enjoy~!


----------



## red_devil (Mar 4, 2009)

like Indian cricket it completely dependent on this one person ...


I'd say let him be at the helm as long as he produces the necessary results...the day things look bad... the board can do what it does best


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 4, 2009)

Nazar mat lagao yaar.


----------



## confused!! (Mar 4, 2009)

Kuch bhi bolo Dhoni mein koi baat to hai..ek ghazab ka charisma hai


----------



## rajwansh2003 (Mar 4, 2009)

Dhoni will. But requested to him don't get over confident like other Captain player. And reduce advertisment..... 
         No Advice but best of luck for future. We all hope for better. Though will all Ranchi young guys are anti of Dhoni because of lot girls fan but we always think and pray positive for him.

Happy for poll all positive thinker. REQUESTING Don't make him different on the basis of   state yea if you have lost your girlfriend as she has become Dhoon's  fan then OK !!!!!


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 4, 2009)

good point...he shud reduce his advertising....i know he has lotsa money now....he doesnt need any now


Enjoy~!


----------



## gaurav_indian (Mar 4, 2009)

speedyguy said:


> good point...he shud reduce his advertising....*i know he has lotsa money now....he doesnt need any now*
> 
> 
> Enjoy~!



Ambani's,Mittals and Mallaya should also close their business they have enough money.


----------



## Ronnie11 (Mar 5, 2009)

Dhoni is a cool guy..he is calm & composed most of the time..u don't see him tensed & i think u need leaders like that...he has done well for now..i think he is a gr8 captain..india found a successor for ganguly as captain..


----------



## speedyguy (Mar 5, 2009)

gaurav_indian said:


> Ambani's,Mittals and Mallaya should also close their business they have enough money.



ambanis mittals and mallaya r not playing cricket i suppose...they r runnin thier own business...this is cricket n players preformance is observed being hampered on gettin more adv n contracts.....so thats d point. actually...

Enjoy~!


----------



## Coool (Mar 5, 2009)

This is *INDIA*. 2-3 bad series will kick the dhoni out from the captancy....


----------



## ico (Mar 5, 2009)

^^ Agreed.

Even Dravid was showing very good results when he was newly appointed as the captain.


----------



## Krazzy Warrior (Mar 5, 2009)

^


----------



## Cool G5 (Mar 5, 2009)

Everything which goes up has to come down.
When Dhoni came out his batting was aggressive, but now he has toned himself down. Is calm & hits only when the situation demands. But there are times, when he wastes deliveries & then makes it tough for the following batsmen to take India out of trouble.


----------



## RMN (Mar 5, 2009)

50-50

he is having an extended dream run.
that will come to an end...and i hope that is after the '11 WC


----------



## Coool (Mar 7, 2009)

^ fuk off reporting!


----------

